

Doculicious: On-line Form Designer with PDF Output - bdfh42
http://www.doculicious.com/do/home;jsessionid=C0B11C026D740979FC5E627D13354269?

======
icey
This is something that could be of use at my office. Do the Doculicious people
post / read here? I have questions that I didn't immediately see answers to.

Namely, is there any support for marking up existing PDFs, and will this work
if your form is behind a login?

~~~
carpo
Yep, I read here. Only just saw your post though :)

Currently, forms need to be created using our WYSIWYG design tool - this
creates the layout of the web-form and the resulting PDF. There is no way at
the moment to import an existing PDF form to mark up - though I am working on
a solution to this. (To get around this, some users have used a screenshot of
their static PDF form, and then placed the text fields and checkboxes over
this image - it works, is quick, and they don't have to pay someone to make
them a fillable PDF - though, this is less than ideal if you already have a
dynamic acro-form)

Our forms will work from behind a login. It uses iframes to embed the form, so
as long as the user has access to the 'net, they will see, and be able to use
the form. We also have an authorisation script that you can put on your site
to protect the iframe embed code so that people can't copy the HTML and put
your form on their own site.

Please feel free to contact me if you have any other questions - my email is
in my profile.

------
pclark
like Wufoo, but not as cool?

~~~
blurry
Quite different: Wufoo makes html forms, Doculicious makes PDFs.

A lot of applications (government-type orgs, class-action lawsuits, etc)
require PDFs and signed paper forms.

~~~
pclark
Adobe must love that.

~~~
blurry
Actually, a couple years ago PDF got ISO-approved as an open standard format
so PDF=Adobe is no longer true.

(I believe MS tried to muscle in on the PDF market with their own standard so
Adobe was kind of forced into acting quick).

They might still make money on the Writer software but it's become quite
competitive so I doubt it's a big source of revenue.

